# Pandora issues



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone else is experiencing playback issues with Pandora tonight? What it is doing for me is playing one song then the audio stops, the album cover screen saver keeps ponging about the screen but nothing happens. I have tried several of my stations and they all are doing it. To see if it was a Pandora issue I signed into it using the network function on my Denon AVR and it is playing fine on the receiver.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

First thing to try is resetting your DVR/Receiver using the red button behind the front panel access card door. See if that helps.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Never RBR when you can do a Menu/Reset.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> Never RBR when you can do a Menu/Reset.


+100


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Already tried the rbr and does not help.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

As to Pandora Issues, I have a few . . . .

*Issue:* _Pandora Track Info_ - Instead of track info like time, artist or album, you get - Why this track? With a paragraph filled with Music Genome Project stuff of no importance.

*Issue:* _Pandora Screen Saver Start_ - I timed it. It only takes 30 seconds of inactivity to start it. In my opinion, that is way too short. Just try and comprehend one of those Music Genome Project stuff paragraphs in that short a period.

*Issue:* _Pandora Screen Saver Jerkiness_ - The jerkiness of the screen saver makes the font fuzzy and really unreadable. Either smooth out the motion or remove all text.

*Issue:* _No HR Functions while Running Pandora_ - Unlike HR2x, while running *Pandora*, all HMC functions are unreachable.

*Issue:* _Articles 'the' and 'an/a' are NOT ignored in Sorting_ - '_A_', '_An_' & '_The_' should not be considered when sorting.

*Issue:* _Sorting by Given Name, instead of Surname_ - Sorting should never be done by the artist _Given Name_. Artist should only be sorted by their _Surname_.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

seern said:


> I am wondering if anyone else is experiencing playback issues with Pandora tonight? What it is doing for me is playing one song then the audio stops, the album cover screen saver keeps ponging about the screen but nothing happens. I have tried several of my stations and they all are doing it. To see if it was a Pandora issue I signed into it using the network function on my Denon AVR and it is playing fine on the receiver.


IMHO it's the D* hardware. I can experience the same dropout using my HR34 - switch over to same wifi network on Smart Samsung and dropouts go away.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ed Campbell said:


> IMHO it's the D* hardware. I can experience the same dropout using my HR34 - switch over to same wifi network on Smart Samsung and dropouts go away.


Ditto. It's so bad on my HR34 that I now listen to it only with my ROKU, which has none of these problems.


----------



## teedo (Jul 26, 2013)

I am having the same problem, it will play 1, 2, or 3 songs and then freeze on the album cover screen saver (still bouncing), I forward the song it was stuck on and it plays the next song or when it plays more than one song, which is rare, after about 5 or 6, I will get kicked off and back onto regular TV. This is frustrating, because on my previous D receiver it would play for hours with out a problem. Obviously there is a bug in the system for the *Model:* HR34-700 :scratch:


----------



## tomski35 (Sep 7, 2007)

Works flawlessly for me. I have 50+ MB Internet. That may help.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

No issues with Pandora with my HR34-700.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Was there ever a fix for this? It's been happening to me for a couple of months 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mws192 said:


> Was there ever a fix for this? It's been happening to me for a couple of months
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I've seen one post of success with doing a double RBR. Sorry, but I'm unable to find it.


----------

